# Should adult submissions involving Tiny Toons characters be reported for under aged?



## sagehorn (Jun 21, 2012)

Its says specifically in the link below that it is a high school that the Tiny Toons attend to. 
http://tinytoons.wikia.com/wiki/Acme_Looniversity

And Babs is even cited as being a teenage bunny and young. "Babs is a teen-age rabbit actress, a natural performer, a long-eared clown. " "Babs is a young, pink and white female rabbit,

http://tinytoons.wikia.com/wiki/Babs_Bunny

Being that the characters attend a high school, would it be safe that they are under 18? 

 I am of the personal opinion that they are under age because of their environment in the show. But I would rather not mis-report submissions. Or even report at all if no action is going to be taken.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Should adult submissions involving Tiny Toons characters be reported for under ag*

I think you've answered your own question.
The rest can be held up to interpetation given if the characters are "aged up" or not.


----------



## sagehorn (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Should adult submissions involving Tiny Toons characters be reported for under ag*



Ozriel said:


> I think you've answered your own question.
> The rest can be held up to interpetation given if the characters are "aged up" or not.




Okay, thank you. I wasn't entirely sure if it was plausible because there is no evidence of their actual ages other than the still in high school part. 

Now that I think about it, comparing them to the older toons like Daffy and others should be evidence too. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Devious Bane (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Should adult submissions involving Tiny Toons characters be reported for under ag*

"If they look underage, they are."


----------



## WARTORIOUS (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Should adult submissions involving Tiny Toons characters be reported for under ag*

Hello, I have not been here for ages. Just thought I would poke my head in for a bit.

well personally I find it comical that some people should seek to ban other people from making particular pencil strokes/pictures; But I guess thatâ€™s the world we live in.

I suppose moderation is necessary to keep the reputation of the site and the fandom in high esteem. If we look at the rabbit sexual cycle they can breed when 4 or 5 months old; but I guess that would not be good for all the age & human obsessed people.

I'm just playing; what do you guys think?


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Should adult submissions involving Tiny Toons characters be reported for under ag*



WARTORIOUS said:


> I suppose moderation is nessary to keep the reputation of the site and the fandom in high asteem.


Moderation is necessary to keep the site from being illegal and getting taken down, not to keep the fandom in high esteem. 

If we wanted to keep the fandom in high esteem, we'd outlaw ferals, really weird fetishes, most porn in general, and make it a happy go lucky _almost_ SFW site. Cubs were allowed until there was precedence and cause for worry about their legality and the impact allowing them would have on the site (like service providers dropping it as well as being taken down, etc).


----------



## Smelge (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Should adult submissions involving Tiny Toons characters be reported for under ag*



WARTORIOUS said:


> Hello, I have not been here for ages. Just thought I would poke my head in for a bit.
> 
> well personly I find it comical that some people should seek to ban other people from making paticular pencil strokes/pictures; But I guess thats the world we live in.
> 
> ...



Right, first off arguing the age thing when it's drawn to be feral is acceptable. For example, your rabbits. Yes they can reproduce at 4-5 months. But what we're dealing with in this thread is a humanised rabbit, so it's obviously not going to mate at 4-5 months because it'll have a longer lifespan. So that argument is right out the fucking window.

Second, it's due to payment processors refusing to deal with a site that displays what looks like child pornography, even if it is fictional creatures. Nothing to do with keeping the fandom in high esteem. If we wanted to do that, we wouldn't let half the people out in public.

And third, yes it may be digital strokes on a computer screen, or pencil marks on paper, but it's still pencil marks depicting children getting fucked. Really, I don't understand how people manage to delude themselves that it isn't. If you're masturbating to a drawing of a child having sex, it's still child porn you'e getting off to. You're still wanking at the idea of it. And thats where the problem is. If you're searching it out and drawing it and saving it, then on some level you are a pedophile.

BAM


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Should adult submissions involving Tiny Toons characters be reported for under ag*



Devious Bane said:


> "If they look underage, they are."


Perfect avatar for this thread, by the way.


----------



## WARTORIOUS (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Should adult submissions involving Tiny Toons characters be reported for under ag*

Yes I think I agree with every point you've made Smelge. I also guess there are social, human and even (some) mammalian codes of ethics that should be respected; like the protection of the young.

Whilst still agreeing with your three points I would like to add that in countries where erotica/porn are more acceptable and more available there are far lower cases of rape and sexual misconduct; off the top of my head Japan or some of Scandinavia: for example. Repression seems to lead to more acts than expression.

For this site I think the codes are correct.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Should adult submissions involving Tiny Toons characters be reported for under ag*

Funny how you think repression leads to more acts of expression when Japan is typically filled with the most repressed people on Earth. 

Also, I'd like to see these statistics if you can find them.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Should adult submissions involving Tiny Toons characters be reported for under ag*



WARTORIOUS said:


> Japan



Isn't it illegal for them to produce pornography without censor lines?

Or something like that.


----------



## Devious Bane (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Should adult submissions involving Tiny Toons characters be reported for under ag*



Smelge said:


> If you're searching it out and drawing it and saving it, then on some level you are a pedophile.


This is actually correct. The sexual interest in adolescence is a trait of pedophilia.

And yes Xenke, it is Japanese law to censor all porn - Whether it be filmed, drawn, or animated. It is said to have existed even before WWII, however I can't name the origin off the top of my head.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Should adult submissions involving Tiny Toons characters be reported for under ag*



WARTORIOUS said:


> Whilst still agreeing with your three points I would like to add that in countries where erotica/porn are more acceptable and more available there are far lower cases of rape and sexual misconduct; off the top of my head Japan or some of Scandinavia: for example. Repression seems to lead to more acts than expression.



Yes, but you could also link the lower cases of rape and sexual misconduct to thm speaking a primary language other than English. There's dozens of other factors, so just saying availability of porn stops rape is stupid.


----------



## Bark (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Should adult submissions involving Tiny Toons characters be reported for under ag*



WARTORIOUS said:


> Whilst still agreeing with your three points I would like to add that in countries where erotica/porn are more acceptable and more available there are far lower cases of rape and sexual misconduct; off the top of my head Japan or some of Scandinavia: for example. Repression seems to lead to more acts than expression.



It's kind of funny that you say some of Scandinavia. From some basic nosing around I've found that apparently "Sweden has the highest incidence of reported rapes in Europe and one of the highest in the world." 

http://www.nationmaster.com/graph/cri_rap-crime-rapes I'm not sure what weight this graph holds but with the countries you mentioned... Yeahno.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Should adult submissions involving Tiny Toons characters be reported for under ag*



Unzipped Zebra said:


> It's kind of funny that you say some of Scandinavia. From some basic nosing around I've found that apparently "Sweden has the highest incidence of reported rapes in Europe and one of the highest in the world."
> 
> http://www.nationmaster.com/graph/cri_rap-crime-rapes I'm not sure what weight this graph holds but with the countries you mentioned... Yeahno.



I also recall a Criminology study on Sex crimes VS Violent crimes in Japan. I have to find it again.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Should adult submissions involving Tiny Toons characters be reported for under ag*



Ozriel said:


> I also recall a Criminology study on Sex crimes VS Violent crimes in Japan. I have to find it again.



They think it's awesome, but it could do with more tentacles.


----------



## WARTORIOUS (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Should adult submissions involving Tiny Toons characters be reported for under ag*

well, I like the Wikipedia statistics better. Japan's right at the bottom of rape cases. I know there are more factors but I have heard its not unusual to see people reading porn on the train,for example, its just more open and I really think it helps. There are also a few stories of women, sometimes young women selling their underwear for designer handbags and nice clothes. As far as I know porn is only censored in a strange way... for example parts of the anatomy must be covered, but not all. I know Sweden looks pretty bad on there, but Denmark's doing pretty well and Canada's not bad at all. 

There are those who say the more you demonise and repress sexuality the more deviants you'll create. People get really screwed up about stuff, who knows, if all priests could marry a lot of the unpleasantness may have never happened. Free love is the way to go ^^



> Yes, but you could also link the lower cases of rape and sexual misconduct to thm speaking a primary language other than English. There's dozens of other factors, so just saying availability of porn stops rape is stupid.


Yeah, but I have this on good authority ^^ (a book I read) ^^


----------



## Duality Jack (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Should adult submissions involving Tiny Toons characters be reported for under ag*

The only exception to the "If it looks under-age it is" angle currently in most jurisdictions is if its of an actual person above 18 who looks younger, which is not relevant if its drawn. So yeah its CP.


----------



## PapayaShark (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Should adult submissions involving Tiny Toons characters be reported for under ag*



Unzipped Zebra said:


> It's kind of funny that you say some of Scandinavia. From some basic nosing around I've found that apparently "Sweden has the highest incidence of reported rapes in Europe and one of the highest in the world."
> 
> http://www.nationmaster.com/graph/cri_rap-crime-rapes I'm not sure what weight this graph holds but with the countries you mentioned... Yeahno.



That may be because some of the countries lower on the list are places where people dont really report rape? Some of the countries that are known for forced prostitution and child brides.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: Should adult submissions involving Tiny Toons characters be reported for under ag*



PapayaShark said:


> That may be because some of the countries lower on the list are places where people dont really report rape? Some of the countries that are known for forced prostitution and child brides.



I.e. Cambodia.


----------

